# First Competition



## AustinW2000 (Apr 22, 2018)

I just did my first ever BBQ competition in Hardeeville, SC this weekend. It was a lot of fun and I'm already signing up for another one on May 11. I ended up coming in 8th out of 9 teams. It was all really close because I was about 2 points away from 1st. Was wondering if y'all could tell me anything I should change just by looking at the boxes?? It had to be just the meat, no garnish. And I did clean up the mess on the rib box. Just didn't get a picture. Thanks


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 22, 2018)

Arrange meat better was it no  garnish comp ?


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks like first place to me. Like! B


----------



## 73saint (Apr 22, 2018)

I just did my first comp, and we came in pretty low (50s? Out of 85).  We also sold a bunch of pulled pork and feedback was always very positive.

That said, I received feedback from some of the folks who placed, and best advice I can give you to add to what your doing...sauce and glaze everything. And come back w a light finishing dust.

Incidentally, here is a pic of my turn in box.  I would have been proud to turn in yours as well...


----------



## AustinW2000 (Apr 22, 2018)

fullsmoke said:


> Arrange meat better was it no  garnish comp ?


It was a no garnish comp. I kind of like SCBA right now because everything is. I figured the less for me to worry about, the better for my first few ones.


----------



## AustinW2000 (Apr 22, 2018)

73saint said:


> I just did my first comp, and we came in pretty low (50s? Out of 85).  We also sold a bunch of pulled pork and feedback was always very positive.
> 
> That said, I received feedback from some of the folks who placed, and best advice I can give you to add to what your doing...sauce and glaze everything. And come back w a light finishing dust.
> 
> ...


I brushed a little bit of its juice back on the mm and pulled pork. I'll try an actual glaze next time. and i also thought about sprinkling in some of the rub but i decided against it. Will definitely do that next time. Seeing your box also makes me think I didnt put enough pulled in there. I was having to put enough in for 8 judges so i guess thats something for me to think about as well. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## 73saint (Apr 22, 2018)

Also, did you inject?  We didn’t. I think we should have. Next time I will, I ordered some Kosmo’s pork injection and plan on experimenting next time I do a Boston butt.


----------



## AustinW2000 (Apr 22, 2018)

73saint said:


> Also, did you inject?  We didn’t. I think we should have. Next time I will, I ordered some Kosmo’s pork injection and plan on experimenting next time I do a Boston butt.


I didn't inject because I've never had a problem with the pork butt turning out dry but I guess it does help[ a lot with flavor. I've got 2 more weekends of smoking before my next comp so im gonna be trying a few different injections.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 23, 2018)

Vermont isn't exactly the birthplace of real BBQ, so unfortunately I haven't been able to attend a competition. Your turn in box looks mighty fine to me. 

Chris


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 23, 2018)

You have to pack as much flavor into it most of the time judge only gets one bit it has to punch them in the mouth!!


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like it was real close.  It is hard to tell from the picture but the 2nd rib looks like it might have a lot of fat on top under the sauce.  The other thing I see and I have lots of trouble with myself is the sauce looks a little unevenly applied.  I like the overall arrangement of the pork box.  With the slices though they could be straightened up slightly but I think if you did use a light glaze it would look awesome.  Overall I would say for the first time you did really good.  It looks tasty!


----------



## AustinW2000 (Apr 23, 2018)

bbqbrett said:


> Sounds like it was real close.  It is hard to tell from the picture but the 2nd rib looks like it might have a lot of fat on top under the sauce.  The other thing I see and I have lots of trouble with myself is the sauce looks a little unevenly applied.  I like the overall arrangement of the pork box.  With the slices though they could be straightened up slightly but I think if you did use a light glaze it would look awesome.  Overall I would say for the first time you did really good.  It looks tasty!


It was really close that's why I'm pretty proud of what I did I have a couple more runs before my next comp so I'll definitely try to watch out for the fat and get a more even glaze. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 23, 2018)

The worst part is it’s all on how the judges are tasting that day lol I won pork one month then the next one they said my rub was to salty funny thing is it was same rub and the best part is there was a 1/2 table spoon in an gallon bag of rub just get all your proses down and keep it the same every time and it will improve your score and just make sure your boxes wow you when you open them


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 24, 2018)

AustinW2000 said:


> It was really close that's why I'm pretty proud of what I did I have a couple more runs before my next comp so I'll definitely try to watch out for the fat and get a more even glaze. Thanks for the tips!



Thanks.  I don't have a ton of experience but had a chance to see a lot of boxes at a couple of comps. Even got to take a free impromptu class from Harry Soo of Slap Yo Daddy which was cool. Usually see them with garnish though so I think it might be even tougher to make a box without garnish look good.  Make sure to post on how the next one goes and good luck!


----------



## Geebs (Apr 24, 2018)

Both of your guys's boxes look great. I would be happy to eat that!


----------

